# Folk Music



## LindenLea (Feb 4, 2007)

Don't see a folk music thread here anywhere...the influence of 'folk' music in its various guises has been such on many great composers that, without it, would we even have the likes of Vaughan Williams, Bartok, Britten, Dvorak, Schubert, very many others?... or at least they would have surely all gone off in very different directions!

So, to start, any of we keen amateur historians - at least in the UK - will I'm sure be aware of Simon Schama's epic 'History of Britain' TV series - the soundtrack is quite outstanding, much of it original music composed by John Harle, and also new arrangements, such as this, one of the pieces most closely associated with the series (particularly in the episode 'The Body of the Queen' detailing the lives of Elizabeth I and her cousin Mary Stuart, Queen of Scots)...I heard it again on the radio for the first time in a while yesterday, and thought its worth posting here, it's Harle's arrangement of the beautiful old English folk ballad 'The Three Ravens'...sung by Sarah Leonard...


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I am amazed that no one has picked up on this thread. Folk music is a vital part of the musical heritage of many nations.

Here is a beautiful song which despite what many think is not a folk song. It only sounds like one, but no matter. It is a setting by Ralph Vaughn Williams of a poem by the Dorset poet William Barnes. The great Sir Thomas Allen sings Linden Lea.






Rob


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Basically every guitar composer since the romantic era was influenced by folk music. if you like guitar...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Cide Hamete Benengeli (May 6, 2018)

Here's some Italian folk from the region of Calabria.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Is this the shortest living 9yo thread on the forum?

Chosen not just cause I like it, but the river is literally rising up to my house tonight...


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

See this guy live whenever you can


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

This may be the coolest thing I've ever seen - Batzorig that is


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Dorset folk group the Yetties (from Yetminster)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Don't know if this qualifies as folk but it is fascinating and I don't know where else to post it.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Don't know if this qualifies as folk but it is fascinating and I don't know where else to post it.


In as much as there are folk playing this I suppose by definition this, and all music, is folk music!:lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Dorsetmike said:


> Dorset folk group the Yetties (from Yetminster)


When we first moved to seaside Norfolk, The Yetties came to perform at the Pavilion Theatre in Gorleston, where you sit at a table with friends in front of the stage. They introduced a song they were going to do - it was either 'Hey, All You New York Girls' or some other song involving a polka rhythm.

Up till then, they had asked several members of the audience up on stage, and whenever they did, I always avoided their gaze. This time, they launched into their song, then one of them leapt down on to the floor and unexpectedly hoiked me to my feet and off we went into a polka at the front of the stage.

As I'd been fairly caught, I co-operated, and I'll always remember the surprise in his voice as the song came to a close and he said, 'You really can do the polka!' 

PS - It was a fab evening. We used to hear a lot of them on the folk programmes on the radio, and liked what they did, and they had great stage personalities too.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I saw them in a large "beer tent" on a Saturday night at a classic car show alongside the Swanage railway, their stage was a large farm cart


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Herewith New York girls by Bellowhead


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

A bit more Bellowhead, enjoying themselves at the Royal Albert Hall BBC Folk proms


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Barbebleu said:


> In as much as there are folk playing this I suppose by definition this, and all music, is folk music!:lol:


I guess if folks likes it, then it must be folk.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I guess if folks likes it, then it must be folk.


"All music is folk music. I ain't never heard a horse sing a song." - Louis Armstrong


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

An old favourite of mine:


----------

